# Up at 2:30am typing one-handed...



## ptatohed (Oct 1, 2016)

... no it's not what you think you sickos!  I am up at 2:30am typing one-handed because I am holding my two-day old newborn, Emily Joan, cradled in my left arm as she sleeps (and as we let Mrs. ptatohed get some sleep).  Yup, our newest spud addition joins our tator tot (3) and fry (6).  I love this girl!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 1, 2016)

Congrats @ptatohed!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2016)

Congrats! (I have no excuse for being up this early on a Saturday).


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 1, 2016)

Congrats @ptatohed


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 1, 2016)

Congrats!!! :thumbs:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 1, 2016)

Congrats ( I typed that one handed).


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 1, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## goodal (Oct 2, 2016)

Congratulations!!  I pray she's healthy, happy and hungry.


----------



## P-E (Oct 2, 2016)

Great news!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 3, 2016)

A few (okay, fine, 15) more pics.  Sorry, I'm just a proud poppa.


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2016)

Congrats!  Never too early for Halloween costumes:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2016)

congrats!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 3, 2016)

congrats.  she's a keeper!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 3, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2016)

so what were the stats on the cute little spud?


----------



## envirotex (Oct 3, 2016)

Congrats!  Loving the big brothers' expressions!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 3, 2016)

Congrats!! Cute kid!!

Getting any sleep?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 3, 2016)

I hope you have effective means for keeping the boys at bay, cause she's a cutie.  Many congrats.  Beautiful family all.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 3, 2016)

And if your wife is like mine, she will want you to post pictures of her that aren't just after labor.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 3, 2016)

Congrats on the beautiful baby!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 6, 2016)

> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > so what were the stats on the cute little spud?


Good question.  She was bigger than her bros.  She was 8lb 4oz.  On Monday's follow-up visit she weighed 7lb 10oz which is "within spec".  She was 19.88in long.  She was born with an impressive second chin, plump cheeks, and some good thigh creases.  Her brothers were skinny when they were born and later plumped up.  With Emily, I get to enjoy some nice chubs right out of the gate.    



> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!! Cute kid!!
> ...


I do shift one which is from about 10pm'ish to 2-4am'ish.  I feed here milk that Mrs ptatohed pumps during the day.  Then I go to bed around +/-3am'ish and Mrs. p takes over.  But honestly, Emily sleeps like 22 hours per day so there isn't a whole lot of work involved.  The hardest part is getting up to take Kevin to school every day.  I try to sneak in a mid-day nap when I can. 



> Audi driver said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you have effective means for keeping the boys at bay, cause she's a cutie.  Many congrats.  Beautiful family all.


I made it clear to her the day she was born that she is not dating until she is 35 and those will be chaperoned dates. 



> Audi driver said:
> 
> 
> > And if your wife is like mine, she will want you to post pictures of her that aren't just after labor.


I was smart to obtain Mrs p's permission before posting those.  So, they are Mrs. p - approved.  Out of the dozens of photos I took of her in the hospital, two photos got the approved stamp.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 6, 2016)

Congrats!!! Beautiful family.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Good question.  She was bigger than her bros.  She was 8lb 4oz.  On Monday's follow-up visit she weighed 7lb 10oz which is "within spec".  She was 19.88in long.  She was born with an impressive second chin, plump cheeks, and some good thigh creases.  Her brothers were skinny when they were born and later plumped up.  With Emily, I get to enjoy some nice chubs right out of the gate.


mine were both like your boys, super skinny when born.  although they waited until they were walking to put weight on.  both were less than 20 lbs on their first bday.


----------



## Maji (Oct 12, 2016)

congratulations...


----------



## Maji (Oct 13, 2016)

I can see the pictures better on the desktop now... the brothers seem to be proud of their little sister... little do they know that she is going to wrap them around her fingers and make them her puppets


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Maji said:


> I can see the pictures better on the desktop now... the brothers seem to be proud of their little sister... little do they know that she is going to wrap them around her fingers and make them her puppets


SOOOOO true!  snickette has minisnick wrapped around her fingers like a beautifully crafted marionette...and it happened the first time they met!


----------

